# SCAPE channel?



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

What is the new channel Dish is testing on #199? Thanks.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Escape TV - Atmosphere ???


----------



## twistedfister77 (Apr 28, 2016)

Escape TV is being rebranded as Court TV Mystery


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

twistedfister77 said:


> Escape TV is being rebranded as Court TV Mystery


That is what I thought. We have Bounce, Grit, and Laff. Isn't Escape owned by the same company? If it is Escape we are getting, another diginet. Good.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

I am a Directv customer. I am not here to start any war! I just want to know how Dish is allowed to carry all these subchannels?! How do the local stations allow that, don't they have similar rights to the diginets as they do to other networks? Not to mention the local ads and promos they pay for and insert into the stations. I have them with my AM21 OTA tuner so it isn't a big deal to me, but I am just curious. Thanks.


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

I expect it's included in their retransmission agreements with Dish.


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

Like in some markets, if you have a METV affiliate carried by Dish, as a local, Dish blocks the national feed to protect the local station. They all have different rules. Buzzr is free streaming. More viewers the merrier. Bounce is free on demand on the Roku. So they have all different rules. Dish does protect the local station if needed. Dish would never run a channel without the permission of the network anyway. I for one, love having the diginets as we get only a few OTA here. Comet is another like TBD, Charge!, owned by Sinclair and they stream on many devices also for free. DABL, Stadium, and others also are free streaming.


----------



## zeebre12 (Dec 28, 2014)

Escape is now Court TV Mystery so it would hardly still be testing as Escape TV?


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

What else could it be? I did a Google Search and the only thing that came up was Escape.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

"The Merriest Month DISH Scape"
"DISH Scapes is a channel that turns your TV into a work of art. Watch a holiday scene come to life as part of the Merriest Month of DISH."

Now available on channel 199, in HD!

YULE and YULOG are channels 303 and 304. 303 is the living room scene. 304 is just the fire.


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

James Long said:


> "The Merriest Month DISH Scape"
> "DISH Scapes is a channel that turns your TV into a work of art. Watch a holiday scene come to life as part of the Merriest Month of DISH."
> 
> Now available on channel 199, in HD!
> ...


Quite a disappointment....


----------

